# Letter Writing Help



## Glacier5602 (7 Jan 2009)

I feel embarassed to even ask this. I have a Tracker Bondthat I investyed in 2004 that doesn't mature until September. The return on it anyway is zero, I was wondering if I write a nice letter might they let me out early. I need this really to work, I'm hoping if I can write a real personal sob story saying that my circumstances have changed, are there any online sites that would help you with this? Any help appreciated


----------



## Thoie (7 Jan 2009)

I really don't think making up a sob story is the best way to go, but maybe that's just me.

I'd write something along the lines of 

"For personal reasons, it would be helpful if I could draw down the balance now.  Are there any penalties in doing so?  Please feel free to call me on xxxxxx to discuss."

If they do ring, don't go into details, just repeat that for personal reasons you could really do with it now if at all possible, and is there any way they can help.


----------



## Glacier5602 (7 Jan 2009)

No, they said they don't like to do it so,


----------



## ClubMan (7 Jan 2009)

What penalties apply normally on early encashment or is it simply not allowed until maturity? Why do you think that they will waive the normal rules in your case?


----------



## allthedoyles (7 Jan 2009)

Glacier5602 said:


> I have a Tracker Bondthat I investyed in 2004 that doesn't mature until September. I was wondering if I write a nice letter might they let me out early. Any help appreciated


 
*Ref: Tracker Bond No. 123456 - 2004*​ 
*Dear Sirs ,* 
I am writing to you in respect of the above policy .

I wish to inform you , that due to a change in my circumstances , I now wish to finalise the encashment of this policy immediately.

Therefore , I would be grateful if you would revert with the full mature amount due on this , as of today's date.

Thanks in advance and I expect to receive a reply at your earliest convenience 

I enclose a stamped addressed envelope for your convenience 

*Yours Sincerely*


----------



## ClubMan (7 Jan 2009)

I thought that they have already said no? I can't see any sob story letter changing their mind. I presume that the only way to get out early is to die.


----------



## Glacier5602 (7 Jan 2009)

You're not usually allowed do it but they said if you put it in writing that your circumstances have changed (which I could prove that they have), that they might be willing to do it.


----------



## ClubMan (8 Jan 2009)

How have your circumstances changed?


----------



## Glacier5602 (8 Jan 2009)

If you were to explain that you lost your job & could show evidence of Credit Card statements late, etc, might they consider it?


----------



## Glacier5602 (1 Apr 2009)

I spoke to them & they said they way to go was to lean heavily on financial hardship unemployment etc. Can anyone please help?


----------



## Complainer (2 Apr 2009)

Glacier5602 said:


> I spoke to them & they said they way to go was to lean heavily on financial hardship unemployment etc. Can anyone please help?


Why don't you have a stab at it, and post your draft letter here and then others can make suggestions for improvement. Keeping it simple is always good advice.


----------



## Glacier5602 (19 Apr 2009)

allthedoyles said:


> *Ref: Tracker Bond No. 123456 - 2004*​
> 
> *Dear Sirs ,*
> I am writing to you in respect of the above policy .
> ...


 

I spoke to someone about it & they said that with things the way the are they probably would consider it. I really appreciate the advice but early encashment is usually not allowed I think I would have to write acknowledging that I know it is really against the rules but that due to my desperate financial situation (which I could provide evidence of) if there would be any possibility of allowing me out early if I accept there would be a penalty fee. 


I truly would appreciate any help you could give me


----------



## Glacier5602 (23 Apr 2009)

Anyone else have any suggestions?


----------



## Glacier5602 (1 May 2009)

Dear Sirs,

Further to my recent conversation with a member of your staff in realation to my Tracker Bond, I wish to confirm that I would like to cash in the bond immediately.

As I explained to your representative, I have been experiencing considerable financial difficulties owing to unemployment and bills (including credit card debts) which currently require payment. While I understand your policy would not normally accomodate early encashment of bonds in this way, I would like to stress that my current financial situation would be greatly alleviated if I could have access to the funds at this time. When the bond was taken out, obviously I had no idea that this would arise & I would really appreciate if you could permit me to cash in the bond prior to the mature date in September. As things stand, this is basically the only feasible way for me to sort out my financial situation. 

I really hope you can help me by accomodating my request,

Yours Faithfully,

etc.


----------



## Glacier5602 (1 May 2009)

Do you think keeping it short & simple like this is the way to go or since I'm asking them to make an acception would I be better to write a detailed sob-story?


----------



## Complainer (1 May 2009)

Glacier5602 said:


> Do you think keeping it short & simple like this is the way to go or since I'm asking them to make an acception would I be better to write a detailed sob-story?



Keep it simple. Here's a few proposed changes to keep it even simpler;



> *I spoke to a member of your staff last week about *my Tracker Bond. *I now confirm that I need to cash in this *bond immediately.
> 
> As I explained to your representative, I *am in serious* financial difficulties owing to unemployment and *credit card debts*. While I understand your policy would not normally *allow *early encashment of bonds in this way, I *really need these funds urgently*. When the bond was taken out, obviously I had no *reason to think that I would lose my job. *I would really appreciate if you could permit me to cash in the bond prior to the mature date in September. As things stand, this is basically the only feasible way for me to sort out my financial situation.
> 
> ...


----------



## purpeller (5 May 2009)

If you are writing "dear Sirs", then "yours faithfully" is the correct sign off.  Yours sincerely is for when you say "Dear Mrs/Mr X".


----------



## Glacier5602 (5 May 2009)

You think keeping it simple is the way to go?


----------



## dewdrop (5 May 2009)

I feel in order to lend credibility to your request i feel you should show evidence of your financial circumstances..after all anyone can write and say they are in a dire situation..better to back it up with evidence.


----------



## Glacier5602 (5 May 2009)

What do you think?


----------



## Human_person (13 May 2009)

Dear Sir/Madame

In April 2004 I invested in (product description) which is due to mature in September 2009.
It was always my intention to let the bond mature as evidenced by my investment history to date, however due to a dramatic change in my financial circumstances I now have to consider early encashment of my investment.
In (date) of this year I was made redundant from my employment & had envisaged returning to the workplace within a short period of time. 
However, due to the current economic climate it has become increasingly difficult to find new employment and as a result my financial situation is deteriorating rapidly.

I am sure that you can appreciate that this is a very difficult subject to disclose and I have tried to manage on other savings until now but they have finally run out and I am faced with no other option.

I would appreciate if you can look favourably on my situation and assist me in this very difficult time. 

I can be contacted at (details)

Yours Sincerely


----------



## mcaul (13 May 2009)

Would the best option not be getting a short term bank loan with the tracker bond being deposited with the lending institution as a guarantee?


----------



## Glacier5602 (16 May 2009)

Thanks for the advice. That's actually very helpful however I spoke to them again yesterday & she said they were very firm about this that I had to make my situation out to be as dire as possible, probably worse than it is. I would still appreciate any more help that anyone might have?


----------



## Glacier5602 (19 May 2009)

Are there any other (even UK) websites like this that deal with these sort  of issues that might at least give me ideas as to what to say in a letter?


----------



## WHAT'SFREE? (20 May 2009)

I don't mean to appear rude Glacier, but you've been asking about this since January!

You have been given plenty of advice and suggestions. I fail to see what more you desire.

I suggest you read back through all the advice posted here for you, and either just write the letter or sit tight. 

The bond matures in just 4 months now and it's taken you 5 months to get this far.


----------

